# "Dog Nose"= higher estrogen?



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Today is day 12 of my cycle. I have EWCM and have been able to smell stuff that isn't really near by and/or taste the "details" in things. Oddly enough, I was just telling my boyfriend about this, when I said "What is that smell!?" at the grocery store and turned around to find corn a bit behind me. He thought I was joking!

My question is, does the rise in estrogen at ovulation- assuming that's what I am doing right now- raise your "dog nose" like in pregnancy, too?

I have a Mirena IUD and my period started on May 23rd and was spotting and bright red bleeding throughout through the 31st. I wouldn't say it was really heavy, though.

Is my IUD doing this, am I going through early menopause, or am I more sensitive to hormones lately or what?!







:


----------

